
Yet More Proof Things Keep Getting Better for the Top 10% - rezist808
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2016-08-22/yet-more-proof-things-keep-getting-better-for-the-top-10
======
jsinkwitz
This is good, but it would still be better if Bloomberg broke out top 1%, top
0.1% and then top 0.01% -- the graphing then makes it that much more obvious.

